# Replacing marker light bulbs.



## CourtJester

Does anyone know how to change the bulb in the rear marker light of an Aviano? The handbook says to let the garage do it but I don't fancy paying out pounds and pounds just to change a bulb!! 

I have removed the two retaining screws and managed to remove the lens. The rear of the lens is covered in a sticky goo-like substance, (sikoflex?).

Anyone done the job?


----------



## jud

GG222 said:


> Does anyone know how to change the bulb in the rear marker light of an Aviano? The handbook says to let the garage do it but I don't fancy paying out pounds and pounds just to change a bulb!!
> 
> I have removed the two retaining screws and managed to remove the lens. The rear of the lens is covered in a sticky goo-like substance, (sikoflex?).
> 
> Anyone done the job?


hi gg22. if they are the pear drop shape you have removed the lens the bulb should be in the back with 2 wires hold the lens and screw half a turn the bit where the wires are connected and the bulb holder should come out then pull the bulb out its a push in fitting bulb then smear some vaseline around the wires to stop corrosion.jud


----------



## UncleNorm

My side markers keep blowing the 5 AMP fuse. I'm not sure why. Any ideas, Jud? I was lucky today. Our Coral passed her MOT but the side markers weren't included! :roll: :wink:


----------



## CourtJester

Thanks Jud, but unfortunately in my case, it does not seem so simple.
I have removed the rear marker light and scraped off all the silicon/sikaflex. There does not appear to be any way of getting at the bulb. The light fixture itself appears to be a sealed unit! 

I'm going to see if I can gain access from inside the rear locker.

I'm beginning to think that these lights are not expected to fail and if they do then it's a trip to the local service centre and a hefty bill!! .

But UncleNorm has cheered me up. Thanks UncleNorm. . If they are not needed for the MOT then I won't bother to replace any marker lights.

Thanks again to both.


----------



## raynipper

My Golf lost a tail light and it took me ages to work out how to gain access.
The hand book said it was a garage job and not an end user function.

In the end it required access from inside the boot panels and three hands to spring all the clips together.

Good luck.
Ray.


----------



## jud

GG222 said:


> Does anyone know how to change the bulb in the rear marker light of an Aviano? The handbook says to let the garage do it but I don't fancy paying out pounds and pounds just to change a bulb!!
> 
> I have removed the two retaining screws and managed to remove the lens. The rear of the lens is covered in a sticky goo-like substance, (sikoflex?).
> 
> Anyone done the job?


hi gg222. are your marker lights like these in photo.jud ps don't know why the photo keeps coming out black & white and then when you click on photo it turns to colour it was o.k before the server went down


----------



## jud

UncleNorm said:


> My side markers keep blowing the 5 AMP fuse. I'm not sure why. Any ideas, Jud? I was lucky today. Our Coral passed her MOT but the side markers weren't included! :roll: :wink:


hi unclenorm.we had the same problem it was water getting in the back corroding the connection and short circuiting blowing the fuse .we smeared petroleum jelly on all the backs of the lights and had no problem since .see photo how exposed some lights can be .jud p.s so you will have to check every one till you find the offending light


----------



## CourtJester

Guess what, it is a sealed unit.
Looks like £11.99 plus pp. Access is within the rear locker. There are two wires which disconnect via push/pull blade connectors.

The unit is below...


Mine is black and white too jud.

Thanks yet again to all.


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks GG and Jud and all. Mine look just like that in the photo. Sealed unit eh? Hmm... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

Now might be a good time to start replacing your markers with LED units as I have done, there are direct replacements available but If you have a late motorhome do check to see if it will cause electrical issues, I think O'Learys do them.
Chris


----------



## steles

gg222
have sent you a pm
steles


----------



## CourtJester

OK by me. I've answered your PM.


----------



## CourtJester

Codfinger said:


> Now might be a good time to start replacing your markers with LED units as I have done, there are direct replacements available but If you have a late motorhome do check to see if it will cause electrical issues, I think O'Learys do them.
> Chris


Hell Codfinger,
These marker lights are LED units. Sealed and sikaflexed against damp.


----------



## CourtJester

Apologies Codfinger. I meant to say Chris.


----------



## nicholsong

If a change of bulb is a 'garage job', how can the vehicle get European construction approval when it is a legal requirement in many countries that one must carry spare bulbs, the purpose of which is presumably to enable the bulb to be changed at the roadside?

OR would Monsieur Plodd say one should be carrying the whole sealed unit to comply with the law.

AND, would it be a defence to point to the maintenance manual re the 'garage job'?

OR would that cause M. Plodd to insist vehicle does not move until the garage comes out to change the bulb?

AND IF SO, would that be covered by Breakdown Insurance?

Ad Infoborium!

Geoff.

(Sundays are slow days here in Poland!}


----------



## jud

nicholsong said:


> If a change of bulb is a 'garage job', how can the vehicle get European construction approval when it is a legal requirement in many countries that one must carry spare bulbs, the purpose of which is presumably to enable the bulb to be changed at the roadside?
> 
> OR would Monsieur Plodd say one should be carrying the whole sealed unit to comply with the law.
> 
> AND, would it be a defence to point to the maintenance manual re the 'garage job'?
> 
> OR would that cause M. Plodd to insist vehicle does not move until the garage comes out to change the bulb?
> 
> AND IF SO, would that be covered by Breakdown Insurance?
> 
> Ad Infoborium!
> 
> Geoff.
> 
> (Sundays are slow days here in Poland!}


 hi i am not surprised i bet your the only ones there :lol: :lol: :lol: .jud


----------



## CourtJester

nicholsong said:


> If a change of bulb is a 'garage job', how can the vehicle get European construction approval when it is a legal requirement in many countries that one must carry spare bulbs, the purpose of which is presumably to enable the bulb to be changed at the roadside?


Can we therefore assume that marker lights are exempt?

It is certainly not a roadside job as the old sikaflex needs to be scraped off once the unit has been removed from the chassis. (not a quick or easy job).
New sikaflex is then applied before screwing back and then connecting the new unit.

And the rear marker kights are easier as access is simply from inside the garage. If the middle marker light fails then you have to slide out the 'fridge' before you can begin!!!


----------



## steles

Best not to use Sika Flex you might want to remove at some time. Burstner use non setting mastic, you will find old mastic comes off easily by just rubbing with fingers and a wipe with white spirit. Apart from side markers at garage end it is easier to pull slack through from outside and solder and heat shrink to new flying tails. 
Steles


----------



## lucy2

I have a 2006 Lunar ( Home Car), last year just before MOT one of my markers failed, I was told because they are fitted it would be an MOT failure so I tried to change the bulb as you do, only to find its a sealed LED unit. Straight on to Ebay- £ 2.50 each post free ordered 4 units just in case. Only difference they didnt have EU compliance marking on them.

Come MOT day, it failed not because of the side marker, but the oddments tray, & rear view screen on the dashboard which according to the MOT man blocked the forward vision.

I have to say that the MOT man is only 4ft 10 tall. 

Its amazing how its passed all earlier MOTS with these items in place, but the MOT man was 6ft tall like me !!!!

I took these items off & it passed the retest.

I havent refitted the items , I promise

Must remember this coming year!!!


----------



## nicholsong

GG222 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a change of bulb is a 'garage job', how can the vehicle get European construction approval when it is a legal requirement in many countries that one must carry spare bulbs, the purpose of which is presumably to enable the bulb to be changed at the roadside?
> 
> 
> 
> Can we therefore assume that marker lights are exempt?
> 
> It is certainly not a roadside job as the old sikaflex needs to be scraped off once the unit has been removed from the chassis. (not a quick or easy job).
> New sikaflex is then applied before screwing back and then connecting the new unit.
> 
> And the rear marker kights are easier as access is simply from inside the garage. If the middle marker light fails then you have to slide out the 'fridge' before you can begin!!!
Click to expand...

John

I understand marker lights are exempt from the MOT, but what about the other 26 countries of the EU - and beyond? Doesn't bear thinking about!

Geoff


----------



## jud

hi gg222. yes steles is right use non setting sealant for all out side sealing because if you need to replace anything just warm it up and out they come fitting solar panels- satellites e.t.c where you need a strong bond and seal us sikaflex .jud


----------



## CourtJester

nicholsong said:


> John
> 
> I understand marker lights are exempt from the MOT, but what about the other 26 countries of the EU - and beyond? Doesn't bear thinking about!
> 
> Geoff


Good point, now I'm worried.



steles said:


> Best not to use Sika Flex you might want to remove at some time. Burstner use non setting mastic, you will find old mastic comes off easily by just rubbing with fingers and a wipe with white spirit. Apart from side markers at garage end it is easier to pull slack through from outside and solder and heat shrink to new flying tails.
> Steles


Brilliant. Some very good tips here.



jud said:


> hi gg222. yes steles is right use non setting sealant for all out side sealing because if you need to replace anything just warm it up and out they come fitting solar panels- satellites e.t.c where you need a strong bond and seal us sikaflex .jud


Right. I'll order the non setting sealant, gas soldering iron and heat shrink tubing and I'm ready for any failing marker light.

I'm no longer worried. 

Thanks yet again to all respondents. Much appreciated.


----------



## Codfinger

nicholsong said:


> If a change of bulb is a 'garage job', how can the vehicle get European construction approval when it is a legal requirement in many countries that one must carry spare bulbs, the purpose of which is presumably to enable the bulb to be changed at the roadside?
> 
> OR would Monsieur Plodd say one should be carrying the whole sealed unit to comply with the law.
> 
> AND, would it be a defence to point to the maintenance manual re the 'garage job'?
> 
> OR would that cause M. Plodd to insist vehicle does not move until the garage comes out to change the bulb?
> 
> AND IF SO, would that be covered by Breakdown Insurance?
> 
> Ad Infoborium!
> 
> Geoff.
> 
> (Sundays are slow days here in Poland!}


Ha ha ha aaaaaaaaaaaaaa try changing a headlight bulb on some of these new cars ...............its a wheel arch liner out before you can get to the rear of the unit, hardly a roadside job :roll:


----------



## Codfinger

GG222 said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now might be a good time to start replacing your markers with LED units as I have done, there are direct replacements available but If you have a late motorhome do check to see if it will cause electrical issues, I think O'Learys do them.
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Hell Codfinger,
> These marker lights are LED units. Sealed and sikaflexed against damp.[/quote
> Hmmm bit tricky and user friendly eh, the one's on our Rapido are held on with 2 self tapers
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Just changed every light on motorhome except head, fog and side lights to LED Outside and inside. Cost a few quid mind you but very pleased with the results.

Took sometime to get the correct size for the fitments so take care over that.

Brian


----------



## cabby

perhaps you would like to list the external bulbs changed, giving both sets of numbers.I am sure that would help many of us. I take it this was on a Fiart X250.
no it was not a spelling mistake. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Afraid that I don't have specific numbers for replacements. There seems to be a lack of co-ordination among LED manufacturesrs when it comes to description. Also it is necessary to check very carefully the actual bulb or LED panel dimensions before purchase to ensure you get something that fits.

I obtained items from several sources including boat chandlers and lighting specialists.

The most difficult thing was ensuring that what I ordered would actually fit. Lesson learned the hard way.....

Brian


----------



## apb78a

hi the marker light went on my burstner elegance it is aseald led unit got mine from camper uk could not find other end iv van so carefully cut wires and joined ont them alan


----------

